# Power tilt and trim



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Leaking seal


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

I


SS-MINNOW said:


> Have an 02 merc 50hp with ptt. It raises and loweres just fine unitl your moving at anything over a troll. Then if you try to move it up its like the pump is cavitating but its full of fluid. Slow back down and up and down no problem? Im lost


sounds like it’s only Power Tilt, that’s the way they work; if it has only one pistón it’s just tilt and faster than idle they don’t have the power to raise the motor. Mine is a smaller Tohatsu 20 but that’s how they work.


----------

